# My new stove is in! Pics



## stanleyjohn (Apr 8, 2008)

Our new Harman wood insert was just put in today.Looks like a cool weekend here in th NE so planning on starting to break it in then.Heres a few pics!


----------



## webbie (Apr 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD

I think you will get some use out of it this month.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 8, 2008)

stanleyjohn said:
			
		

> Our new Harman wood insert was just put in today.Looks like a cool weekend here in th NE so planning on starting to break it in then.Heres a few pics!



Very nice lookin' setup you have there!!

Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice looking insert. You will get many years of use from it.


----------



## Jfk4th (Apr 8, 2008)

You have a new stove, I have a new stove
Bravo!
Life is good :lol:


----------



## swestall (Apr 8, 2008)

Y E S ! Very pretty indeed. You should have many hours of enjoyment coming your way.  Great good luck!


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice, but it looks like you need more hearth (18" is code now).


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 9, 2008)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Very nice, but it looks like you need more hearth (18" is code now).



Yes i know!Im planning on cutting out a foot of the pergo floor along the front of the hearth and installing ceramic tiles.


----------



## kevin85 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Stanleyjohn,

Where did you get your insert?  I am also from CT and have an Avalon Olympic coming next week.  PM me if you want. Thanks


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 9, 2008)

That is purdy. Not a big fan of andirons though. Looks like they might limit the size splits you can get over top of them.


----------



## fossil (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'd lose the andirons too...just a lot of wood burning going on in there, it's so pretty to watch, nobody will notice the andirons getting all dirty.  We had a "conversation pit" covered over, an old masonry fireplace bricked up and a new hearth built, with all the required clearances from everywhere...and I'm still going to add about 12" of ceramic tile over 1/4" durock around the hearth.  I've had sparks and glowing embers make it to the carpet even with the required 18" in front of the stove.  Be safe.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice SJ. That insert looks "exceptional"! 

Get your breakin fires done now while it's warm enough to open some windows to let out the smoke. Then you can enjoy the warmth by the weekend.


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2008)

NICE INSTALL.  Make sure you put up more wood than you think you will need, cuz I am pretty sure you will become good friends with that stove come the next heating season.


----------



## Todd (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice setup. Are those andirons connected to the door frame? I can see how that would be a good option to keep logs away from the glass and not get in the way of reloading.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 10, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> Nice setup. Are those andirons connected to the door frame? I can see how that would be a good option to keep logs away from the glass and not get in the way of reloading.



They seemed to be bolted with one half inch bolts just inside the door opening.After a few loadings i should get a feel if they are getting in the way or not.I do like the idea of them keeping the wood from falling up front and into the glass.The inside has 2.6 cubic ft of wood space and will handle wood up too 20" long.


----------



## fossil (Apr 10, 2008)

SJ - does your insert have a blower installed?  It is, indeed, a handsome installation.  When you go to pick out the tile, I'd recommend you compliment the hearth rather than the stove...someday you (or someone else) might replace the stove with something a bit different, but the hearth is probably there to stay for a while.  Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 10, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> SJ - does your insert have a blower installed?  It is, indeed, a handsome installation.  When you go to pick out the tile, I'd recommend you compliment the hearth rather than the stove...someday you (or someone else) might replace the stove with something a bit different, but the hearth is probably there to stay for a while.  Rick



I made a trip to home depot on my way home from work today and picked up all thats needed for my tile extension in front of the hearth.I ended up with 12" ceramic tiles that should complement the color of red brick of the hearth and the color of the wood pergo.I will be putting in one row of tiles adjacent the the front of the hearth with some nice flat wood molding around the outer edges.Heres a pic of the tile.I do have a variable speed blower thats attached on the bottom and blows air out of the top front.The only thing i dont like about its a little noisy at the higher speeds.


----------



## fossil (Apr 10, 2008)

I think that'll look very nice.  We'll be doing something similar this year when the room gets ripped apart for a kitchen redo & new hardwood floors.  Our Lopi has a blower kit, variable speed, and yes, it makes a bit of noise, but it's so effective that I don't think I'll ever have a stove without one.  Have fun.  Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 11, 2008)

The tile i bought really didnt look right when i placed next to hearth.Since the mantel top and hearth top are both a gray slate i think it may be best to get a color that will go with them.I found a 13*13 tile that is whitish with gray in it!this will have to do.Boy!! do i hate doing this color matching stuff.The tiles are going in this weekend!i will post a pic soon after.


----------



## Carl (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck with your little project. I am sure it will turn out great.

Will it meet the codes. Here we have to have the tile on a non combustable surface with the high temp board under it besides.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 11, 2008)

Carl said:
			
		

> Good luck with your little project. I am sure it will turn out great.
> 
> Will it meet the codes. Here we have to have the tile on a non combustable surface with the high temp board under it besides.



My front right now is only 14"!With the extra row of tile i will will have plenty of clearance.This is the only code violation i have and its being corrected this weekend.PS!! you wouldn't believe how many people have told me to just buy a fireproof hearth rug!I'm not buying that!!


----------



## fossil (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, having looked back at the pics you first posted, I think the gray will be better.  I can do all the scut work, I usually leave all the color details to the wife.  I suggest you put 1/4" Durock or equivalent on the subfloor under the tile...better base for the tile, and more non-combustible insulation.  With a nice trim piece around the sides, even if you have to custom-craft it, to make the height transition smooth, it should look great.  I'll be doing pretty much the same thing later this year.  Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 12, 2008)

Going to have a small delay on the stoves first lite.The simple tile job i thought i was going to have is taken longer than i thought.When i cutout the pergo i then remembered the messy mortar job that was done when the hearth was first built.Its going to take alittle time leveling that area adjacent to the hearth for the tile.Hopefully will have that done today.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 13, 2008)

Well!It was more work than i thought but its done.Now i can breakin the stove.


----------



## Todd (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good. Fire her up!


----------



## raybonz (Apr 13, 2008)

stanleyjohn said:
			
		

> Well!It was more work than i thought but its done.Now i can breakin the stove.



Looks good Stan.. Simple solution to a complex problem.. If I ever need to extend my bluestone hearth I may do what you did..

Ray


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Apr 15, 2008)

That came out mint.....good job


----------



## fossil (Apr 16, 2008)

SJ, I think you did a very fine job with that...solved the problem and complemented the installation.  Nicely done.  Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice and constructive comments!A great crew here at hearth dot com.


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks great.  I need to do the exact same thing - my setup is similar, though I need to come out 18" (3 - 6" tiles).  What did you use under the tile?  What was stopping you from just going right on top of the existing floor?


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Apr 16, 2008)

The only thing missing now is a picture of it blasting away !

WoodButcher


----------



## stanleyjohn (Apr 16, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Looks great.  I need to do the exact same thing - my setup is similar, though I need to come out 18" (3 - 6" tiles).  What did you use under the tile?  What was stopping you from just going right on top of the existing floor?



At first i thought about putting it over the floor but decided against it because i wanted it to be even with the floor if possible.It was more work but in the end i thought i made the right decision.Area adjacent to the hearth was pretty uneven so used a patch and level mix to smooth and level the area then did abit of sanding before i was able to put down the tile.Im hoping to get a blazing fire pic of the stove!Tried it once but came out very poor!think it was the flash.


----------

